# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox Inferno SPD V1.1.7 & VolcanoBox Inferno MTK1.2.8 - Inferno Act 18% OFF !!!

## mohamed73

*** !! Inferno Activation 18% OFF !!*  * During Ramadan Activation price is 49 Credits !! 
Happy Ramadan !!* ****  *VolcanoBox Inferno MTK V1.2.8 & SPD V1.1.7*  * VolcanoBox Inferno MTK V1.2.8* *Added Clear Screen Locks*  *Support Part of Android ver 6.x.x device and lower android version** not encrypted** Added DL fix issue for newer cpu* *MT6580**MT6592**MT6595**MT6755**MT6750**MT6732**MT6737**MT6795**MT6797** Improved & Fixed*  *Backup userdata failed while EMMC factory backup.** Format userdata failed while EMMC auto format.** Repair Data/Cache failed with EMMC.* * VolcanoBox Inferno SPD V1.1.7* * Support user select path to store files when backup factory file for*  *SPD 8830** SPD 7730** SPD 7731*    Download Area  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST   INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit ) Request fr  om VolcanoTeam... VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your Friends. Talk 
with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask 
them Just Try to use Inferno and Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK &  Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.   WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------


## mohamed73

_Google drive links   Inferno With IMEI version 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Inferno Without IMEI version 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

